# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  سلسلة التعريف بالخزانات الخاصة بالمغرب: خزانة جمعية سيدي الغازي لإحياء التراث

## بديعي

خزانة جمعية سيدي الغازي لإحياء التراث - تافيلالت


تزخر منطقة تافيلالت بعدة خزانات ومكتبات كانت عامرة بالمخطوطات والوثائق. هذه الخزانات وإن تعرض معظمها للنهب والاندثار، فإن المتبقي منها ظل يحتفظ بكنوز في مختلف العلوم من القرآن والتفسير، ومن الفقه وأصول الدين، ومن اللغة العربية وآدابها، ومن الزهد والتصوف ومن السيرة والتاريخ وغيرها. هذه الخزانات يمكن تصنيفها إلى نوعين: الأول يهم الخزانات "الخاصة" التي غالبا ما يكون صاحبها من العلماء الممتهنين لوظيفة العدل [قضاة أو عدول] حيث أن وضعيتهم الاجتماعية والوظيفية كانت تسمح لهم باقتناء نوادر المؤلفات أو على الأقل بنسخ بعضها، بل والأكثر العناية بهذه المخطوطات وضمان حفظها في مكان متميز قصد الاطلاع عليها والرجوع إليها عند الحاجة وكلما سنح الوقت بذلك. من أقدم وأهم هذا النوع من الخزانات، يمكن ذكر خزانة أسرة ابن طاهر السجلماسي الحسني "لقد تسلسل العلم في لشرفاء آل ابن طاهر الحسنيين أجيالا عديدة ولما انتقلوا في عصر السعديين من سجلماسة إلى مدغرة جددوا بها مراسم العلم وأسسوا مكتبة اشتملت بالخصوص على أمهات كتب التفسير والحديث"[3]. وكان من أشهر علماء الأسرة الطاهرية عبد الله بن علي بن طاهر المتوفى سنة 1045 هجرية / 1636 ميلادية وكان من المفسرين والمحدثين الكبار ومن أهم مؤلفاته "الدر الأزهر المستخرج من بحر الاسم الأطهر" وفيه جمع حوالي اثنين وسبعين علما من علوم القرآن متبعا في ذلك منهج السيوطي في كتاب الإتقان.ومن الخزانات الخاصة التي لا تزال تصارع الزمن وعبث الإنسان أذكر مكتبة آل الفضيلي التي تقع بقصبة مولاي عبد الكريم بالقرب من ضريح مولاي علي الشريف. وتتألف هذه المكتبة من عدة مخطوطات وكتب مرقنة وتهم مختلف العلوم. وقد تعاقب على إثراء وحفظ هذه الخزانة عدة فقهاء من أسرة الشرفاء الفضيليين وكان أخرهم العالم والقاضي المشهور مولاي الغالي العلوي الفضيلي. كما يمكن الإشارة إلى خزانة أسرة الشريف العلوي مولاي عبد السلام سلامي الواقعة بقصر أخنوس إلى الغرب من ضريح مولاي علي الشريف. إلا أن هذه الخزانة لم يكتب لها الاستمرار والإشعاع كسابقتيها، إذ تعرضت محتوياتها للاندثار. وهناك العديد من المكتبات الخاصة الأخرى بتافيلالت، غير أن معظمها نهبت بشكل أو بأخر ولم يعد يحتفظ منها إلا بالاسم. النوع الثاني من الخزانات يتركز داخل نطاق الزوايا التي لعبت دورا علميا وروحيا متميزا خلال القرنين الثامن عشر والتاسع عشر الميلاديين، من حيث حلقات الذكر والأمداح ومن حيث التأليف والنسخ. من هذه الخزانات يمكن ذكر

1) خزانة الزاوية الغازية:
وهي خزانة حائطية كانت تضم العديد من المخطوطات والوثائق ذات الطابع الصوفي، منها ما كتبه شيوخ الزاوية وخاصة منهم سيدي الغازي أبو القاسم وسيدي الغازي بن العربي، ومنها ما نسخه هؤلاء أو اقتنوه من جهات أخرى وخاصة الزاوية الناصرية بتمكروت.

 2) خزانة الزاوية الحفيانية :
وهي من أغنى الخزانات المتبقية بتافيلالت، بحيث لم تتعرض كغيرها للنهب ويرجع الفضل في ذلك إلى أولياء هذه الزاوية الذين عملوا على تحبيس هذه الكنوز ومنعوا من إخراجها أو بيعها بالرغم من الإغراءات والضغوطات المختلفة. وتوثيقا لهذه المخطوطات قصد تسهيل عملية الاطلاع عليها والاستفادة منها، عملت على جردها وفهرستها وتصنيفها وبالتالي إخراجها من رفوف النسيان والضياع إلى يد المهتمين.

3)خزانة زاوية الماطي:
تأسست هذه الخزانة والزاوية نفسها على يد العلامة أبي العباس أحمد الحبيب بن محمد الصديقي الغماري السجلماسي المتوفى في ثالث محرم عام 1165 هجرية/1751 ميلادية ودفن بضريحه الواقع داخل قصر الماطي. وعليه تخرج عدة علماء وخاصة منهم أحمد بن عبد العزيز الهلالي، كما ترك بزاويته ذخائر مهمة من المخطوطات تهم جميع العلوم الدينية، إلا أن هذه الذخائر نهبت عن أخرها ولم يبق منها أي شيء يذكر. 

4) خزانة زاوية سيدي علي ابن أبو زينة:
كانت زاوية سيدي علي بن أبو زينة خلال القرنين 18 و19 الميلاديين تقوم بدورها الروحي والعلمي من حيث تدريس القرآن الكريم والفقه والحديث فضلا عن الأذكار والأمداح الصوفية، ومن حيث توفرها على خزانة مهمة للمخطوطات تضم خاصة مؤلفات العالم أحمد بن عبد العزيز الهلالي في تفسير القرآن والقراءات، فإن هذه الزاوية توقفت أنشطتها منذ بداية القرن العشرين الميلادي.إذا كانت الزوايا الفيلالية الكبرى قد استطاعت أن تتغلب على المعوقات الطبيعية والمادية وربما حتى السياسية وبالتالي حافظت على إستمراريتها إلى اليوم مثل الزاوية الغازية على الخصوص، فإن معظم الزوايا الأخرى قد تعرضت للإنكماش مع بداية القرن العشرين بفعل عدة عوامل منها ما يرتبط بالسيطرة الاستعمارية ومنها ما له علاقة بالظروف الطبيعية [كالتصحر والفيضانات المدمرة] ومنها ما يتعلق بالتطورات الاقتصادية والدينية التي عرفها المجتمع المغربي


خزانة جمعية سيدي الغازي لإحياء التراث:


التعريف بالشيخ سيدي الغازي بن العربي ونسبه الشريف

إن أكمل تعريف للشيخ سيدي الغازي بن العربي هو تراثه الزاخر إذ لايمكن أن نتحدث عنه 
رضي الله عنه أحسن بما تحدث به عن نفسه وعرف بشخصه العظيم من خلال ما خلف من تراث تعجز الكلمات عن حصره .

فهو الشريف الغازوي الإدريسي الحسني نسبا، المالكي مذهبا، الملياني الشاذلي طريقة وانتسابا، الفيلالي السجلماسي منشأ ودارا . 

نسبه الشريف :

هو سيدي الغازي بن العربي بن التهامي بن علي عبد الرزاق بن احمد بن عبد الكريم بن احمد بن يوسف شقيق القطب والولي الصالح سيدي الغازي أبو القاسم بن امحمد بن عمرو بن احمد بن موسى بن عبد الله بن أيوب بن عبد العزيز بن يحيى بن ميمون بن أبي بكر بن عمران بن محمد بن خالد بن عمرو بن داود بن موسى بن عمران بن زيد بن صفوان بن خالد بن زيد بن عبد الله بن إدريس الثاني بن إدريس الأكبر بن عبد الله الكامل بن الحسن المثنى بن الحسن السبط بن سيدنا علي كرم الله وجهه ومولاتنا فاطمة الزهراء رضي الله عنها بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم .

إزداد "ولد " رضي الله عنه في سنة 1176 للهجرة بالقصر المسمى بإسمه حاليا بمنطقة تافيلالت ، وقد تنبأ جده الأكبر سيدي الغازي أبو القاسم رضي الله عنه بصلاحه وولايته ، 
فحينما كان بعض تلاميذه يسألونه عن تفسير بعض المسائل التي يسمعونها منه ،
كان يجيبهم بأنه سيولد ولي صالح من ذرية أخيه سيدي يوسف العزام يسمى بالغازي ، وأن هذا الولي الصالح هو الذي سيفسر ما أشكل على الناس من كلام جده سيدي الغازي أبي القاسم رضي الله عنهما وعنا بهما آمين.
يحكي الرواة في هذا الصدد انه لما كان يحفظ القرآن الكريم ووصل إلى قوله تعالى في آخر سورة الزلزلة: فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيرا يره. ومن يعمل مثقال ذرة شرا يره.لما قرأهذه الآية كان لها في عقله وقلبه أعظم الأثر وتيقن بأن ليس للإنسان إلا ما عمل فتفرغ للعبادة والعمل والزهد والذكر والصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

ومن أقواله المشهورة :

 قال رضي الله عنه في هذا الصدد في قصيدة التربية:
والناس ماعرفو حالي ويدوروا مني نقرا
وانا قريت اللي نقرا ووصلت بأسرار النظرة
خصوص وقتي جهلوني وعذرتهوم فيما قالوا
هذاك ما فهموا مني كلها مسكين وحالو

ديوان سيدي الغازي بن العربي
منشورات جمعية تابوبكارت سيدي الغازي للتنمية واحياء التراث – تافيلالت  2007


تأسست جمعية سيدي الغازي لإحياء التراث بتاريخ 15/06/2010، بمقتضى الظهير الشريف رقم 376.58.1 المؤرخ في 3جمادى الأولى 1378 الموافق ل15 نونبر 1958 كما وقع تغييره وتتميمه بمقتضى الظهير الشريف بمثابة قانون رقم 283.73.1 المؤرخ في 6 ربيع الأول 1393 الموافق ل 10 أبريل 1973.
تهدف جمعية سيدي الغازي لإحياء التراث إلى:

•	العمل على جمع التراث الصوفي عامة ،و تراث سيدي الغازي على وجه الخصوص وتحقيقه وتوثيقه
•	تدوين التراث الصوفي و الغازي الشفوي و توثيقه.
•	العمل على طبع التراث على شكل كتيبات و مطبوعات في متناول الجميع حفاظا عليه من الاندثار.
•	المحافظة على التراث المعماري العريق و الآثار الدينية القيمة المتمثلة على الخصوص في الزاوية الغازية وضريحي كل من الشيخين سيدي الغازي أبو القاسم وسيدي الغازي بن العربي.
•	تنظيم لقاءات وندوات ومواسم ثقافية من أجل التعريف بتراث سيدي الغازي.
•	تكوين فرقة للسماع والمديح الصوفي.
•	إحياء خزانة سيدي الغازي بن العربي و إغناؤها.
•	خلق بوابة إلكترونية على الإنترنت تعرف بسيدي الغازي وتقرب أحفاده و محبيه من تراثه المهم.
•	خلق مكتبة متعددة الوسائط.
•	انفتاح الجمعية على جميع الفعاليات و بالخصوص المهتمة بالتصوف السني و الزوايا في الملتقيات الوطنية والدولية


الموقع الالكتروني:

www.ghinozi.e-monsite.com

----------

